# Captain Iain Johnston



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

Sadly have to report the passing of a friend for many years. Iain who lived in Galashiels and was a master in Blue Funnel and more latterly OCL, retired to Queensland, Australia upon his retirement.
His funeral, attended by all his family, was held in Queensland in December 2017.

May his voyage be storm free and his course be steady.


----------

